# SBE2 butt Pad....



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I went out honker hunting with my new SBE2 this weekend. We set up decoys and when the first flock came in I let the 31/2 inch BBB Rock and it hurt my shoulder so damn bad I then noticed my butt pad on my shotgun was missing..It had poped off and i have no clue where it is. Looked in the field and in the truck and it is gone? Has anyone else had any problems with their butt pads falling off? This is a crappy situation someone shouldnt have that problem with a gun especially after spending $1250 on a shotgun. 
Bandhunter


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That sux !!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I noticed when I first looked at the gun that it popped off pretty easily so you can switch them to left handed or whatever, but it isn't a problem a $1200 gun should have.


----------

